# "The best laid plans..."



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

"of mice and men often go awry"

So it was with our first kidding on Friday. Dollie (3 year old Nubian mix) was due on Tuesday. I've been gathering supplies for a kidding kit for months. The kidding stall would have been ready Saturday and she would have had a nice clean spot to kid. My husband and I joked she would probably kid Friday because it was the worst possible day. Coldest day in weeks by 20 degrees or more, lots of snow that morning, two sets of inlaws coming to town, birthday party and a bridal shower. I had been checking Dollie's ligaments for weeks. Friday they felt soft but only a hair softer then usual. The most obvious sign that she would kid was a change in her udder. It was not super full just different from how it had been in the last few weeks. I had read about this but can't remember the term for it. Anyways I made a mental note that it looked different but it didn't click that this was "it".

My husband checked the barn at 5pm and called me to say "YOU NEED TO GET OUT TO THE BARN NOW! There are kids on the ground!" So I hustle out there and sure enough she kidded triplets. One was dry, up and nursing. The other two were damp and lethargic. I think they came too fast for her to clean them properly. Plus the cold front meant a rough start for kids #2 and #3. We toweled them off and brought them in to warm up. Once they were standing and trying to nurse they went back outside.

The brown one had the hardest start with some problems with his legs. It seems to have resolved with some splints, Selenium gel, and time. He's now walking normal.

We are very excited about :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: They are now 2 days old and just precious. I can't believe it but we will probably wether and keep all 3! At least if they are as gentle as their mother. Without further ado here are our new lawn ornaments.









This chicken was not supposed to be in with the kids. But she loves the doe. Before she kidded the hen would ride around on her back all day long. Now the hen escapes to hang out with them all. She's in there every morning and we can't figure out how to keep her out.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 3!!!!

I love those EARS!!! ADORABLE


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

They are very cute! My doe had triplet bucklings last year. They were soo much fun. I kept one and the other two became companions to a horse. So dont think there arent good homes out there for wethers.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They are very, very cute! Love those long ears... Congratulations!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaawwwee They are beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are darling! I love the pictures, looked at that first picture awhile trying to make that chicken be a goat kid, it just looked like a chicken to me. Then I read the rest. I think you should let the chicken be, they are friends.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Aw I would leave the hen in there is momma doesnt mind her. Shes giving moral support! :laugh: 
The babies are so cute!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Such cute babies, and what a good momma they have -- she looks really sweet! Congrats!


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on the :kidblue: X 3!!!! They are beautiful. They all look really good-sized for trips. Glad your boy's legs are fine now.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations! Very cute boys. I love their floppy ears I'm glad those two little boys ended up making it. One of my does kidded recently too. Two of my does babies were weak when they were born, but they pulled through (I wasn't so sure at the time, though). I am so very glad they made it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.... :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awww what cuties! Congrats!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

AWw, they're so cute! I love their ears


----------

